# Cougar 2 im ICE!?



## caemis (27. Mai 2017)

Moin, ich bin noch unentschieden ob ich den Versuch machen sollte mit meinem Chariot Cougar 2 (als Kinderwagen) mit dem ICE zu fahren. Bei der DB Hotline sagte man mir, dass die max. Breite 110cm sein könne, irgendwie hab ich daran meine Zweifel  ... Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Eine Reservierung ist für das Familienabteil vorhanden, ich habe allerdings keine Vorstellung wie/wo im ICE das gelegen ist, hinsichtlich der Gangbreite ringsum... Vielen Dank!


----------



## jmi (27. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Cougar 2 sind wir zwischen Spanien und Norwegen einige Male per Bahn gefahren, auch noch zwei bis drei Räder und ein bis zwei Kinder dabei. Konkret mit dem ICE fehlt mir die Erfahrung (mit dem Rad sowieso, Rad-Stellplätze hat ja erst der neue ICE 4), aber die ICE-Türen und -Gänge sind vermutlich so breit oder schmal wie die typischer IC- oder IR-Wagen der Deutschen Bahn oder von typischen Fernzug-Wagen der SNCF. Unsere Erfahrung mit letzteren: ohne Zusammenklappen mindestens mal schwierig.

Richtig entspannt ist Bahnreisen bei Mitnahme von Fahrrädern und aufgebautem Zweier-Chariot nur, wenn man durch breite Türen, wie sie bei Regionalzügen in Deutschland, Frankreich und zumindest auch in Katalonien typischerweise vorhanden sind, einsteigen kann und dahinter ein ordentliches Rad- oder Mehrzweckabteil ist.

In puncto IC-Türen erinnere ich mich daran, etwa in Bad Schandau am Bahnsteig gestanden und noch schnell den Chariot zusammengeklappt zu haben, weil es uns nicht zu passen schien. Also Kind raus, Gepäck raus, Laufräder raus, Chariot Falten, Freundin rein, Kind rein, Chariot und -Teile rein, Gepäck rein und irgendwie alles aus dem Eingangsbereich irgendwohin schaffen …

Im Allgemeinen (außerhalb von Zügen) ist meine Erfahrung, man kommt mit dem Zweier fast überall rein, wo offenbar an Rollstühle gedacht wurde, z.B. in Aufzüge. Je weniger Normen-begeistert Länder offenbar sind (Spanien, Türkei; entschuldigt die Pauschalisierung), desto eher ist eine Aufzug-Tür komischerweise auch mal ein paar Millimeter schmäler als üblich, und dann passt er also nicht, aber das haben wir selten erlebt.

Ich empfehle daher für die ICE-Mitnahme: Wenn Du den Chariot unterwegs etwa als Schlafplatz Deiner Kleinkinder aufgebaut brauchst, erkundige Dich spätestens am Bahnsteig, ob Du einen der Rollstuhl-gerechten Bereiche (in den Großraumabteilen des ICE) dafür nutzen darfst. Ansonsten transportiere ihn geklappt und stell’ Dich darauf ein, ihn auch zusammengeklappt einzuladen. _In_ die Familienabteile passt der Chariot definitiv bei den jetzt eingesetzten ICE nicht (ich erinnere mich, dass früher gewisse ICE mal geräumige Familienabteile hatten; heute sind das vermutlich in allen ICE fast gewöhnliche Abteile mit leicht verändertem Schnitt – wohl vorrangig mit dem Zweck, dass die Kinder die anderen Reisenden nicht so stören). Ich meine, ICE haben auch eine Rollstuhl-gerechte Tür im Restaurant-Wagen, aber vermutlich erfordert das Buchung, Hilfe von Personal, einen Behindertenausweis oder einen schriftlichen Antrag. In Frankreich erinnere ich mich, auf die Bitte, so eine Tür nutzen zu dürfen, eine Auskunft in der Art schon mal bekommen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

In den ICE kommt man mit dem Cougar 2 ohne Probleme rein, ins Kinderabteil nicht.
Der Gang hin zum Kinderabteil hat irgendwo bei den Toiletten eine Verengung. Wenn man aber ein Rad abmacht und das Ding leicht hochkant trägt, kommt man durch und kann es im Kinderabteil wieder anbauen. Der Zug und auch das Kinderabteil sollten aber nicht zu voll sein, sonst wird's eng. Wir fahren jedes Jahr mit dem Cougar 2 im Kinderabteil in den Urlaub und sind bis jetzt immer heil angekommen.


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Antworten - ich habe den Cougar sicherheitshalber nicht mitgenommen. Ich hatte schon Schwierigkeiten überhaupt Plätze zu bekommen... Aber ich hatte auch den Eindruvk, dass die Türen zumindest breit genug sind, der Chariot dann aber entweder im Türbereich stehen bleiben sollte oder eir oben beschrieben durch den Gang geschliffen . Naja, optimal geht anders, ich hoffe sehr auf die neue ICE Klasse


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Ne, im Türbereich kann der nicht stehenbleiben. Das haben wir ein paar Mal gemacht und jedes Mal kam der/die freundliche Bahnmitarbeiter/in und hat uns darauf hingewiesen, dass das aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht geht. Ums "Schleifen" kommt man nicht drum rum.


----------

